# Squeak Testing ...



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

In advance, sorry for the (1) photo quality in some pix, I had the not desire settings set on camera for the indoor pix - didn't want to bother to adjust the settings - lol was a bit lazy for that. (2) snowy's wet mustache and wet paws/leg in some other pix. After running in wet grass, that's what a white maltese get  

but anyways, to the main point of the thread 

I got the malts new bunch of funny faces squeaks from the ones that they go crazy over because not too long ago, they destroyed the last squeak from the previous bunch.

Actually, it was a bit of a challenge when I searched for these once again. The local store where I got them for the first time, ran out of stock of them. I searched other pet stores, but no luck. When I was in London, I searched for them too, but nothing. I decided to look online only to find that some don't ship out of the US. I contacted a couple vendors from SM and they contacted their distributers. Nothing was heard back until I returned home. the local pet store gave me a call and told me that they they got them in:w00t: needless to say, I was one of the first to get these for the malts.

got the new ones home









and got a nosey malt who HAS to be the first to check anything new that lands in his house. 









Snowy: "Are you sure these are identical to what we had before?"









Snowy: "Can I squeak test them?"









"I will start with you Orange"









"then you Yellow"









"oh and Blue"


















"Let the squeak testing begins"









*squeak* *squeak* *squeak* *squeak* *squeak*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Squeak Dive



























"I can go squeaking...forever"









"Hey human, mind, throw testing it?"









"Pwease?"









"gonna get'cha"









"gonna get'cha good"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I couldn't take more photos of the game catch as the person who helped me throw the squeak ball to Snowy when I took the above photos left, but you can see more of similar shots in this thread --> ((( Click ))) of Snowy catching orange.

I continued playing with the monster. 

After 50+ throws, Snowy goes to the "I got a long tongue" look :lol-sign: ...but those eyes still wants more. I swear, if I don't stop, and let Snowy decide when to stop, he can go catching.....forever. 









back to squeaking....

"what did you say? enough squeak testing?"









"squeak faces should go kept in their box until next time session? not cool."









"Maybe human will return all squeak faces but will not notice red squeak in mouth."









woofz,
The *fetch-&-catch-a-holic* Snowy. 







[/QUOTE]

I say, the malts have enough for a long time now 

thanks for looking!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Love the pics! Where did you get the toys?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pics! I just love Snowy's eyes - they are so dark and expressive!
Those toys look like fun!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kat, You have made one little white dog VERY happy! All your searching has paid off big time!!! yep, I agree......I'd have to put them away and bring them out once in a while...or the squeaking might drive you crazy :blink:

Hey Snowy....go fetch! :innocent:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww he looks like he had such a good time squeaking. He'll have to take a nap now,so he can rest up to squeak all the rest of them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This brought such a smile to my face this morning. I truly felt that I was right there with you and Snowy -- could ALMOST hear all the squeaking. lol

Snowy just melts my heart with his eyes and happy expressions. How can you ever deny him anything. He's a very special boy!!!!

And -- what does Crystal think of the new squeakies???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowy -- you look like Mommy made your day...your week...your month. :chili::chili: Nothing like a fresh set of squeaky face toys. Great photos Kat. I swear I was expecting to hear a squeak as I was looking at them, they look so real. I don't know how you can deny that boy anything. :wub::wub: So when you found them on the web in the US, what sites? I can't find any and thought I might try them on Tyler. Give Snowy and Crystal a big hug from their Aunt Sue. Wish you were coming to Pat's party. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

And life is good again! I'm so glad you got Snowy and Crystal's favorite squeaky toys again. They really let you know how much they appreciate you for getting them a good supply don't they? Makes it all worth it.


btw...those are made exclusively for PetEdge. I had checked their site a few weeks ago and they didn't have them on there. Maybe they were out and have them again?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, those are great pictures of Snowy with his squeakies! He sure does love them, doesn't he? Thanks for the pictures and story!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:biggrin::Cute Malt: Snowy looks like he's in squeak and fetch heaven!! So adorable and looking like a sports star :chili::chili: haha I actually bought a similar squeak for Yeager at Petco, hoping that's he'd finally be able to make a squeak sound out of a toy, but he's scared to touch it!!!:huh:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

glad that you enjoyed, guys :chili:



munchkn8835 said:


> Where did you get the toys?


I got these from the near by pet store. I had my name spread in almost all stores I've been to for these toys just in case they got them back in stock :HistericalSmiley: ... didn't hear anything until recently. 
Some say that you can also find them in PETCO but there is no petco where I live. However, the near by shop here, near me, got them back in stock again and the malts couldn't be happier :chili: 



Orla said:


> I just love Snowy's eyes - they are so dark and expressive!


:wub2::tender: can't help it but agree :wub2::tender:



The A Team said:


> Hey Snowy....go fetch! :innocent:


I am glad that he can't read the screen :HistericalSmiley: coz he will *demand* the squeaky faces to be out! 



michellerobison said:


> He'll have to take a nap now,so he can rest up to squeak all the rest of them.


he rested up and I rested up my ears :smrofl:



Lacie's Mom said:


> And -- what does Crystal think of the new squeakies???


she loooooooves them too, squeaky toy doesn't have an exception to maltese love. Both malts love it :chili: 









but Crystal needs her own photo shoot soon  I plan to take a video of her squeaking ^_^



Snowbody said:


> So when you found them on the web in the US, what sites? I can't find any and thought I might try them on Tyler. Give Snowy and Crystal a big hug from their Aunt Sue. Wish you were coming to Pat's party. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


I found them here, awesome Sue --> *this site*. I say, allow Tyler to try playing with them :chili: .... just make sure to take them away from him after a while; can get too noisy for the ears :HistericalSmiley:

oh I sure wish I and the malts can come along to Pat's pawty :wub: oh well, I know that I will at least enjoy the photos and read the stories of it :chili:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> And life is good again! I'm so glad you got Snowy and Crystal's favorite squeaky toys again. They really let you know how much they appreciate you for getting them a good supply don't they? Makes it all worth it.
> btw...those are made exclusively for PetEdge. I had checked their site a few weeks ago and they didn't have them on there. Maybe they were out and have them again?


awwh it sure cheers *me* up to see them happy :tender: :tender: their love back is HUGE :wub: 
thanks for looking out for them for us sweet Crystal. I would assume that they were out and would come back to stock someday :thumbsup:




yeagerbum said:


> haha I actually bought a similar squeak for Yeager at Petco, hoping that's he'd finally be able to make a squeak sound out of a toy, but he's scared to touch it!!!:huh:


If I remember correctly, Liza (Dolce's mommy) also got one from PETCO. Also Lily's mommy. 

awwwh Maybe it will take Yeager boy :wub: sometime until he realizes how much fun these are .


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Ivefound them at Petco too. Spookie loves them, wore the squeeker out on the first one.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Snowy, you always steal my heart when I see you!! :wub::wub::wub: You have a nice big selection of new toys to play with now. I can see you fetching them out of the pool, too! :thumbsup: Mandy would be in heaven playing with you! I love all of Snowy's darling expressions looking at the camera and his new toys....he's ready to play and conquer the world! lol :wub:

I still haven't been able to find any for Mandy. Our Petco doesn't have them. Maybe, I should check again.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

oh how cute


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been watching out for those toys. Not seen them yet..... Snowy is thoroughly enjoying them isn't he? Lovely pics. as usual Kat. :tender:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

cherrybrook has them for a good price, theres a coupon code floating around for 10% off too! im thinking i might get a dozen for louis, he loves his squeaky toys but destroys them quickly.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> Ivefound them at Petco too. Spookie loves them, *wore the squeeker out on the first one.*


The malts also wear the squeaker out on them. 




suzimalteselover said:


> Oh Snowy, you always steal my heart when I see you!! :wub::wub::wub: You have a nice big selection of new toys to play with now. I can see you fetching them out of the pool, too! :thumbsup: Mandy would be in heaven playing with you! I love all of Snowy's darling expressions looking at the camera and his new toys....he's ready to play and conquer the world! lol :wub:
> 
> I still haven't been able to find any for Mandy. Our Petco doesn't have them. Maybe, I should check again.


Snowy wuvs his auntie Suzi so much :wub:

These toys get outta the stock pretty quick, I've noticed, but they get back in once again :thumbsup:



jodublin said:


> oh how cute


Glad that you liked it, Jo  



silverhaven said:


> I have been watching out for those toys. Not seen them yet..... Snowy is thoroughly enjoying them isn't he? Lovely pics. as usual Kat. :tender:


oh he loves them. So does Crystal :wub: I plan to take her photoshoot with these soon . 



cleex1004 said:


> cherrybrook has them for a good price, theres a coupon code floating around for 10% off too! *im thinking i might get a dozen for louis, he loves his squeaky toys but destroys them quickly.*


thanks for the info  I guess another good place to look at for these ^_^
lol yeah...that's why I got a dozen for them this time :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I would say Snowy loves his job!! Snowy your the #1 squeak tester:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Snowy, you're the cutest little goofball! Those squeeky toys are perfect for you! Enjoy playing with all the different colours!

:dothewave:

Love all their different funny faces, too ...! 

Hugs to you, your mommy and sister! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> Well I would say Snowy loves his job!! Snowy your the #1 squeak tester:thumbsup:


haha he sure does ... I think he should apply to working at that local store that sells these here :HistericalSmiley:he'll have a blast squeak testing them all for new customers who look into purchasing them  



Alexa said:


> Oh Snowy, you're the cutest little goofball! Those squeeky toys are perfect for you! Enjoy playing with all the different colours!
> 
> :dothewave:
> 
> ...


both Snowy & Crystal went bananas when they saw them all lol it was fun to watch


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness Snowy! so many cute squeak balls to choose from!:chili::chili:
have a great time playing with them sweetheart!! :heart:
many hugs from your Auntie Florence and Princess Pearlan:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> oh my goodness Snowy! so many cute squeak balls to choose from!:chili::chili:
> have a great time playing with them sweetheart!! :heart:
> many hugs from your Auntie Florence and Princess Pearlan:wub:


Snowy is in squeak heaven when these are around :HistericalSmiley:....same with Crystal. Hopefully next weekend, I will have the time to be able to show how crazy these squeaks make the malts lol


----------

